# First grooming experience



## puppyinmyyard (Aug 24, 2010)

I like my groomer, she has always been very good to my dogs and they love going there. I had a grooming appt for my Portuguese Water Dog but he had surgery on his ACL so he's out of commission for a few weeks. So I thought it would be a good chance to take in our new puppy Chloe who is 17 weeks just to get acquainted. We talked about just trimming around her eyes, her feet, clipping her nails and trimming her rear end. Well, I know it's my fault for not bringing a photo but I just thought "trim" meant trimming, not shaving. She looks good except for her eyes/nose area. The groomer shaved it too far toward her nose and now she looks like a schnauzer! My kids are not going to be happy when they see her.....it's funny how much taking away a little hair can make them seem like a different dog.

How long before the hair grows back and she looks likes her cute Havanese self and not a Schnauzer?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh I can imagine how you feel. That's why I am so scared to take Ache to the groomer for the first time. I hope the hair grows back soon !


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I feel your pain and know exactly what you mean...give it a couple of weeks and it will start to look better...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, Pixie looks like a ragamuffin two weeks after her grooming. Many groomers just don't know what to do with a havanese.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

For whatever reason, Tango always looks great after a grooming session. Bandit always looks....well.....like an accident? ound:

Funny thing is I take them to the same groomer! I think Bandit's coat is a bit more difficult to work with, as it's thicker and more curly, while Tango's is wavy, silky, and very fine.

I take each dog every other month. Bandit looks funny for about 10 days, then things start to grow out and "fill in" a bit. So I would expect to see a change relatively soon.


----------

